# Moved into our new shop FINALLY



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

So we moved our shop. Lots of very heavy thing. To name a few, we moved a 14' face frame table, 3 shapers (3000 lbs), powermatic planer 1200 lbs, wood master 725 about 800 lbs, table saws, smaller 300 lb planer, lots and lots of power and hand tools, 600 lb drum sander, pocket hole machine, Blum minipress. Well not trying to make this an inventory of the shop, just giving an idea. It was hard and hope not to move again.

So I have all the 3 phase machines wired to the converter. We have 5 machines that are 3 phase. Before we only had 1 receptacle that was 3 phase. But now I wired 5 receptacles that are 3 phase so now just turn on phase converter, then turn on machine you need. But our converter realistically can only run one machine at a time.

All 220 and 110 are live, all T5 lights are on and bright. Air compressor lines are all routed and hooked up to machines. All machines are wired and ready for work.

We did move before shop completion. The water is scheduled to be running by Monday, toilets will be operational next week. We still need to install drywall in office break rooms, still need to install interior exterior doors.

There are lots of benefits to having our shop 40 steps from our home and we have loved it. It is neat that we have a full 200 amp service now. Before we only had a 60 amp service.

Oh yeah, still need to get DC set up. We built a 48" tall deck so the collector intake would be at 120" above floor. I ordered 8" 24g pipe to use as the main trunk. I intend on reducing to 6" at 3 different drops that will service 10 total machines.I have all the connections to get everything online when I get the 8" pipe.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats, Jerry! Happy to see the completion on the horizon!


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Great news. Hope you can post some pictures soon


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Moving large equipment is quite an event, especially a shop full. Sounds like you're close to being done, good luck.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Jerry, congratulations on the new shop. I know that you have been working on it for a long time and, based on the quality of your work, it is well deserved. I can't wait for the pix!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations! You and your family have paid your dues and really deserve your new shop. I'm like everyone else, can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Congratulations, can't wait to see the new clean shop once you get settled. Before you really mess it up. :-O


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

Congratulations Jerry. Can't wait to see a couple of photos.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats Jerry, glad to hear of your progress. We will wait for pictures.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks a ton guys. We actually moved in about a month or so early. We still lack installing our overhead doors (actually still need to buy them). We still need to install all of our interior and exterior doors. We need to hang drywall in our office/break/bathroom areas. Water was officially turned on yesterday and no leaks, hot water heater works fine and was tested yesterday. Last electrical wire was ran yesterday (for Dust Collector). Drywall was begun yesterday.

So we are 90% complete. All of our machines are organized and in place and under power, except the miter saw stations, they are set up temporarily right now. Dust collector needs to be set up still. We built a deck outside that is 48" tall so that our inlet will come straight in the building (without using any elbows) at 120" off the floor. Setting the DC and placing it under power will not be a huge issue. However I am waiting on a shipment that includes our 8" pipe for the main trunk. Until then, no Dust Collection.

So far though, since we have a couple active jobs, we built 3 upper walnut cabinets and cut 30 LF of crown molding out of oak. We also lacquered a set of doors/drawer faces and lacquered those 3 upper cabinets and crown molding.

So needless to say, in the absence of dust collection, we have dust/shavings on the floor. You would not think it, but cutting 30 feet of crown can lay some serious shavings on the floor. I was using compressed air to clear the shavings from the cutter head while cutting the molding.

Oh yeah, so today I will take some pictures. But in a month or 6 weeks from now, I will take pics again after the office/break area has been drywalled, floated and textured and painted. Also, when I get the miter station cabinets set in place appropriately.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, just to give some other mishap updates. Yes, we had a few, mostly from being tired.

Moving the equipment out of our shop was a breeze, I paid a neighbor who had a forklift. But getting into our shop, we used a tractor with a bucket and makeshift forks.

Moving the air compressor into place, I used a tow chain to hang it from the makeshift forks. One of the two forks came loose. All of a sudden our 700 lb quincy is dangling by a thread. In an effort to avoid loosing old quincy altogether, we lowered the bucket allowing quincy to lay on the soft dirt ground where we were at. So quincy never actually dropped, but when laying her down quincy was on her side. Both my gauges on that side were broken. After setting quincy up, I bought a new tank gauge and a new pump gauge. Quincy has been running with no issues every since.

And our pocket hole machine. I was putting it on a cart and got off balance and toppled over. I should have asked for help as that was just careless. I set it up and sure enough it was not turning on. After minimal diagnostics I determined my power switch was done. I replaced the switch and it is also now up and running great. In fact I built a few cabinets with it yesterday.

All in all, no injuries and all machines are working great.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Jerry what's the sq ftge on the new shop?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Greg, it is 3200 sf. We built a 40 by 80. But the machines only use 40 by 70 and our office area is 10 by 40.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

That's a nice size shop. You need for the equipment you have. Good for you.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I do want to get pics to post. However we just have not had much time. My parents left last Monday and we already miss them (they were a huge help with the shop build).

I did want to report that we began cutting out our first job on Monday. It is 55 LF of Dark Chocolate knotty Alder full overlay with mitered doors and drawer faces. I submitted the door order to the door shop and my wife and I cut out and assembled, stained and lacquered the face frames, installed drawers and shelves, entire cabinet complete (except doors and drawer faces) and wrapped it up tonight. Nick (Part time retired fella who helps with installs) and I will deliver and install the job tomorrow. I think this is the fastest I have ever built 55 LF of custom cabinet and they look really nice. We have been working from 7 am to 5 pm, then I come back out to the shop at 7 pm and work until 9:30 pm. The 2-3 hours I have been putting in at night would not be possible if my shop were in town.

Anyway, for no real reason, I just wanted to report that we have officially built our first job in the shop. Also, being without our full time guy left everything to Justine and I and sure it was hard but at the end of the day it has been rewarding. And hey, I don't have to write a paycheck this coming Friday.

And on another positive note, business has really picked up. I thought business would dip some since we were moving from our main road presence. But through some of my marketing efforts and some word of mouth referral, we have picked up a few jobs since moving to our new shop. Now Justine and I have our schedule packed full. I sold a little more than 320 LF of custom cabinets this week that are 2 jobs. Both jobs would like their cabinets yesterday  And a fellow called for a new construction bid today, he was a word of mouth referral.


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Good for u jerry. I'm glad the new location is working out and business is still up. Advertising always does the trick. Hope it continues to work well


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Sounds Great Jerry!


----------

